# Solar Panel and fan set up - help



## S2ES2E (May 27, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I attached the photo (in .pdf) above.

Summary: When I wire the fan directly to the solar panel, it puts out some serious air.

When I include the "connector" that came with the solar panel, I cannot get power to the fan...nothing.

I admit I am not smart with electrical systems.

The purpose of this is to put the fan under my boat cover to keep air circulating in these hot/humid summers.

Any help would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

How about a clear picture of the "connector"?

I think what you're calling a "connector" is a charge controller. It needs a battery to work.

You can hook the panel up directly as you've done. I can't say how long it will last though. Some fans cannot handle the higher voltage provided by the panel. I do have an automotive cooling fan hooked to solar panel that has been running for 4 years now.

WWW


----------



## S2ES2E (May 27, 2015)

You're correct. It's a controller. 

That's what I was afraid of if I hooked it directly to the fan. If I read this correct, it looks like the solar panel can put out 17 V.

Won't that burn the motor? 

What was the output on yours that has been going 4 years?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

S2ES2E said:


> You're correct. It's a controller.
> 
> That's what I was afraid of if I hooked it directly to the fan. If I read this correct, it looks like the solar panel can put out 17 V.
> 
> ...


Panel is 100w with a VMP of 17.4V. When I set mine up I was lucky to have access to a salvage yard. I pulled the fan and relay out of 4 different cars. Hooked them up one at a time and ran them for 5 minutes. Them checked to see how hot the motors where. I went with the one that ran the coolest.

I hooked a snap switch up to control the relay and have it mounted to exhaust are out of the attic. I let it run only during the summer.

WWW


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

An ideal setup would be 

Solar Panel to Charge Controller; Charge controller to Battery; Charge controller to Fan, but as your charge controller appears to only have one output , you will ikely need to go Battery to fan. With that said, the issue becomes overdischarge of the battery. Either way, batteries are not too bad, i dont know how big of a fan your running but a 7.5 AH battery like is used in a security / fire alarm controller (commercial) will do you, they run about $12 and you can get them from most big box stores, battery stores, or car stores.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The kit that Harbor Freight sells has a charge controller that allows you to plug in a 12v cigarette adapter. 

I did a search and I can't find anyone else who makes a charge controller you can plug into. I'm guessing there is a reason not to do it, but it would be real handy if there was such a controller. This one is for their 45 watt system. I haven't been able to find one for 100 watt.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

A LM7812 voltage regulator will operate that O2Cool if it's mounted to a small heat sink..

The LM7812 will regulate an input voltage up to 32 volts D.C. down to 12 Volts D.C. at a draw of 1 amp. That O2Cool doesn't draw much over 1/4 amp. No controller or battery needed. If you shop around, a LM7812 can be found for under a buck..

Easy hook up. 3 pins.. (In - Ground - Out) Open voltage on the panel is ~22 volts. Should work fine..

https://www.google.com/search?q=lm7812&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7TSNF_enUS461&tbm=isch&imgil=ouhO095iTB5_RM%253A%253Bw2ZDdk722RMW9M%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.reuk.co.uk%25252F24V-12V-DC-DC-Converter.htm&source=iu&pf=m&fir=ouhO095iTB5_RM%253A%252Cw2ZDdk722RMW9M%252C_&usg=__8RKepiX0pf52J09RvFZaus2A4F0%3D&biw=1138&bih=543&ved=0CDYQyjdqFQoTCOmY4IODhMYCFYUYkgod_58A0w&ei=Zpl3VenNLYWxyAT_v4KYDQ#imgrc=ouhO095iTB5_RM%253A%3Bw2ZDdk722RMW9M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.reuk.co.uk%252FOtherImages%252Flm7812-12v-linear-voltage-regulator.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.reuk.co.uk%252F24V-12V-DC-DC-Converter.htm%3B273%3B205


----------

